# Members born on Nov 30.



## Civbert (Nov 9, 2006)

BroBret (7), Dan.... (7), lkjohnson (7), Wannabee (7), LawrenceU (7), kceaster (7), Gregg (7), matthew (7), rmb (7), smhbbag (7), wsw201 (7), JohnStevenson (7), blhowes (7), terry72 (7), JOwen (7), doulosChristou (7), MICWARFIELD (7), twogunfighter (7), Craig (7), Jie-Huli (7), jfschultz (7), sastark (7), Bladestunner316 (7), bnmhebda (7), patricia (7), puritanpilgrim (7), SteelYankee (7), regener8ed (7), ChristianScientist (7), Bernard_Marx (7), daveb (7), ChristisKing (7), Fernando (7), Pete Richert (7), rchapman (7), BrianLanier (7), Cacklewack (7), Fly Caster (7), ChristianasJourney (7), nicnap (7), tdowns007 (7), Philip A (7), Timothy William (7), George Bailey (7), Jacques (7), HolidayJim (7), JKLeoPCA (7), humble_soul (7), canuk (7), Epaphroditus (7), MMasztal (7), unlearnedlearner (7), Nomos (7), Bryan (7), SolaScriptura (7), Tom77 (7), Roldan (7), Radar (7), refbaptdude (7), raderag (7), Shadrach (7), Skeuos Eleous (7), christian_soldier33 (7), Cottonball (7), Rick Larson (7), yeutter (7), dkicklig (7), southern phoenix (7), Answerman (7), Tallen (7), Preach (7), inspector (7), calgal (7), AlienPilgrim (7), panicbird (7), Randall Pederson (7), Theological Books (7), cih1355 (7), A.J.A. (7), Momo (7), BobVigneault (7), Scott (7), alwaysreforming (7), RickyReformed (7), MayGodBeGlorified (7), dswatts (7), Globachio (7), Canadian Baptist (7), CalvinandHodges (7), sailorswife (7), Contra_Mundum (7), neo-puritan (7), JonathanHunt (7), Doodle Bug (7), KenKienow (7), staythecourse (7), Irishcat922 (7), interested_one (7), ChristianTrader (7), glowvue (7), Don (7), sundoulos (7), Rich Barcellos (7), hhtuck (7), SoldierOfTheRock (7), cornelius vantil (7), todd5433 (7), tcalbrecht (7), Learner (7), Authorised (7), VanVos (7), king of fools (7), satz (7), LarryCook (7), Ranger (7), SmokingFlax (7), Athaleyah (7), DanielC (7), DTK (7), mossy (7), Draught Horse (7), Scot (7), LauridsenL (7), ServantoftheLamb (7), Presbyrino (7), TertiumQuid (7), Heidelberg (7), duncan001 (7), Ex Nihilo (7), ABondSlaveofChristJesus (7), Covenant Joel (7), sam (7), john (7), Puddleglum (7), 4ndr3w (7), Abd_Yesua_alMasih (7), Reed (7), govols (7), BronxBriar (7), john_Mark (7), voided user1 (7), Matthew Glover (7), AdamM (7), Robin (7), Skeuos Eleos (7), jacobiloved (7), Calvin Cormier (7), hehegirl89 (7), PhD (7), Guy (7), Puritanhead (7), street preacher (7), pdn (7), Charismatic Calvinist (7), Joe Keysor (7), Paulette (7), HuguenotHelpMeet (7), bond-servant (7), doonziticus (7), jenson75 (7), TheSeer (7), JasonGoodwin (7), Richard King (7), jdlongmire (7), rmwilliamsjr (7), Mrs.SolaFide (7), Barnpreacher (7), Plimoth Thom (7), SRoper (7), Juice (7), Reformedis (7), Ezekiel16 (7), default2 (7), weinhold (7), Texas Aggie (7), Ken S. (7), S-Seidler (7), Washington2001 (7), Solo Christo (7), Lewis Paul (7), RAS (7), Canadian _Shawn (7), bill c. (7), smallbeans (7), Peters (7), Dena (7), coxcorr (7), R. Scott Clark (7), yzf 426 (7), SheWhoWaits (7), D. Connor (7), BrianBowman (7), J Andrew Deane (7), Jim Snyder (7), pduggan (7), Evan Tomlin (7), chino (7), Swampguy (7), Pilgrim (7), LadyCalvinist (7), StaunchPresbyterian (7), Kaalvenist (7), ARJarvis (7), hpedlar (7), faydawg67117 (7), non dignus (7), JessB (7), Flynn (7), slshaw (7), Dan Dufek (7), Mocha (7), trevorjohnson (7), Serena (7), Chang He (7), mybigGod (7), juicer (7), JRRobinson (7), puritan reformed (7), DanW (7), Mr Peabody (7), orlandogal (7), SteppingHeavenward (7), travis (7), Dag Fish (7), Magma2 (7), default3 (7), JJF (7), el calvinist (7), Saved sheep (7), Randall Gerard (7), Cuirassier (7), Ron (7), CharlesG (7), Miller (7), littlephilh (7), Scott Shahan (7), beej6 (7), DrOakley1689 (7), andeez2 (7), jrminter (7), Evan May (7), aaronshaf (7), tmckinney (7), MurrayA (7), zachman (7), thegracefullady (7), Don Kistler (7), bob (7), tulip4me (7), Brett McKinley (7), caleb_woodrow (7), Kevin (7), timmopussycat (7), George van Popta (7), TARagsdale (7), gracewaves (7), Maestroh (7), austinbrown2 (7), PCFLANAGAN (7), mcuneo (7), salaam alaykoum (7), BuddyOfDavidClarkson (7), shead (7), Lauren Mary (7), MAV (7), KenPierce (7), jetbrane (7), jmsersel (7), justagirl89 (7), Psalman51 (7), tewilder (7), Tim Dick (7), PaulV (7), Blueridge reformer (7), skellam (7), modtest (7), Redaimie (7), nominalist747 (7), Crown_N_Covenant (7)

see: http://www.puritanboard.com/calendar.php?do=getinfo&day=2006-11-30&c=1


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 9, 2006)

James White was born on 11/30?

Are you sure that is not the default?


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 9, 2006)

That must be the default, cause I'm on that list and my birthday is actually 3/3!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 9, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Are you sure that is not the default?



I think that's the point  - especially since this is in the Entertainment and Humor forum!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 9, 2006)

Me Died Blue said:


> I think that's the point  - especially since this is in the Entertainment and Humor forum!



Ah yes, I see.

Very entertaining


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2006)

Me Died Blue said:


> I think that's the point  - especially since this is in the Entertainment and Humor forum!



After the conversion the board has everyone celebrating their 7th birthday on 11/30 unless you change it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2006)

Pilgrim said:


> After the conversion the board has everyone celebrating their 7th birthday on 11/30 unless you change it.



I don't want to sound like a Nicodemite, but how does one get a new birthday after conversion???


----------



## rjlynam (Nov 9, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I don't want to sound like a Nicodemite, but how does one get a new birthday after conversion???


----------



## Civbert (Nov 10, 2006)

rjlynam said:


>



Also, the "(7)" after each name is the age. Bunch of kiddies on the Puritan Board. I'm very impressed by these amazing 7-yr-olds!


----------



## BJClark (Nov 10, 2006)

My son's is 11/30...

He acts 7 sometimes, but he'll be 12


----------

